# Any advice for my first Clomid cycle??



## gems23 (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi,

I'm new here and just wandered if anyone has any tips etc for me. I'm on my first cycle of Clomid (50mg CD2-6) and am now on CD6, i have got some advice like legs in the air for 20/30mins after BDing. Any advice would be great thanks.

BABY DUST TO YOU.

Thanks Gem xx


----------



## Bangle21 (Dec 17, 2004)

Hi Gem,

I think the only advice i could give would be:

1.  Drink plenty of water  - this apparently helps build up nice big follicles
2.  Eat healthily
3.  Cut out alcohol - according to Zita West its toxic to your eggs
4.  Relax - dont excersice heavily
5.  Lots of BMS (sori - if your'e  new to this - "baby making sex" on days 11 - 20 (assuming your're on a 28/29 day cycle) with one day off inbetween.

Good luck hun, this is a hell of a ride!
Love Gil xo


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

Good advice from Gill - also check out the sticky post from Minxy above.  I would also say monitor your cycle and make sure you get your progesterone levels tested around 7 days past ovulation.

Good luck


----------



## amron (Mar 15, 2006)

Keep possitive, not always easy on the  pills but it helps. Also Keep popping in here it helps to chat.

​


----------



## gems23 (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks very much. 

I have a DAY 21 blood test which will be done on CD22 as CD21 is Easter Monday, hoping for an egg for Easter, tee hee.


xxx


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

That's good gem - a day or two doesn;'t make much difference providing that you have about a week from your ov date (e.g. I  have mine on days 23-26 because I have a cycle longer than 28 days).


----------



## steph33 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi gem 
good luck with ur test fingers they have worked 
steph


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Just wanted to wish you good luck.  If you look on the forum "the voting room" there are some good tips about BMS.  I was actually told not to put legs in the air but lie flat for 30 mins. xxx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Its hard to give advice as everyone is different on the loopy pills.  I think I had most of the symptoms that are common with Clomid and its very easy if you experience these side effects to think is this all worth it, well it is!!  Stick with it and I hope you are announcing your BFP soon.

Good luck  

Bev xx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi,

seems like youve had some gr8 advice already from the girlies, but just thought I would add, it seems its better to take the clomid tablets at night - then you dont notice any possible s/e's so much. 

Good luck hope you get your Easter Egg          Jo xx


----------



## Witchie Poo Cat (Aug 12, 2005)

Hiya

Just wanted to wish you good luck on Clomid.  Not everyone gets all the side effects so if it makes you feel better the only side effects I get are spotty face (very  ) and increased appetite.  Dont get any of the nasty ones!  

Try and relax while you are taking it and as long as you get your progesterone levels checked 7 days past ovulation you dont really need to worry too much about when you actually ovulate.  Try and BMS every 2 -3 days all month long to take the pressure off.  That way there will be plenty little swimmers ready and waiting when the egg arrives.

Lying on back for 30 mins is good idea unless you have a tilted cervix in which case you should lie on your stomach instead.

Eat healthily (organic if possible, if not, try and at least buy organic milk) and dont exercise too heavily in the 2 weeks after ovulation in case you are pregnant.

Best of luck to you hun, you are in good company here so if you have any questions or worries please feel free to ask.

Hugs

Witchie Poo Cat


----------



## gems23 (Apr 2, 2006)

Thanks for the advice and kind words girls.

xx


----------

